# Pregnant doe with bloody discharge?



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

So one of my dry yearlings who was bred the second week of October seems to have some bloody discharge-some stuck to her tail this morning, and a little more on her vulva. Is this a sign of an abortion? Should I be doing something with her? She is eating fine and moving around, although a little cautiously...I think part of that is all the snow we got yesterday. Her poops look normal.
She had BoSe, copper, and wormer in September along with everyone else.
She is the bottom of the pecking order, so maybe she got beat up a bit? She is also the one with the scabbies and bumps on her mouth that I still can't get rid of.
What course of action should I take with her? 

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

I had an alpine doe that got into some dog food last year and started doing that. She had about one day of loose stool, though. She kidded with a nice doeling and then a dead, not fully developed buck a month or two later. Don't know if the two events were related, though I highly suspect they were.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Jillian 

Sorry to hear what is her temp? 

Dave


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Both times I had a doe with blood during pregnancy, it was abortion. Sorry.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You might want to have the scabs scraped and sent in for a culture, see if perhaps you are dealing with chlamydia or mycoplasma, which could have caused the abortion, either way blood test her to see if she is indeed bred still. I know somewhere on the forum we have the time table in which the hormone/antigen or whatever has to lower to find out if a doe is still pregnant or not...or simply call biotracking.com they are soo nice! Really watch the herd, especially the doe who was bred by the same buck right after her. Vicki


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Jillian

have you ever had Chicken Pox? Sure most all of us have it's one of many forms of herpes virus Vericella including CMV (cytomeglavirus) I dont believe CMV in itself can cause abortion but secondary infections from it can? Transmission of CMV can occur and cause complications including pneumonia in offspring but if ur dealing with Varicella i wouldn't cull it can and usually goes into remission maybe give her special attention lower her stress i just read a recent post someone recomended Zinc for goat herpes, sounds good and defiantly worth looking into? I am also wondering if you had any bouts of Pinkeye or Liver Flukes this year?

Dave


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for all your input. I'm working on the blood and cultures. I've been a bit under the weather and the goats took 2nd priority


----------

